# Anybody know anything about designing vinyl stickers for body panels?



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys! 2012 Silver Metallic Cruze Eco here. I've been hobbying around for awhile and I have access to a vinyl cutter so I'm thinking of what to do with my car. I originally owned a white ES300 that I wanted to do this to but I figured the paint job was too old to try it on. With this new car the paint jobs a blank canvas. 

What I want to do is relatively simple but still complicated. I want to replicate an old style Camouflage pattern using vinyl cutouts as the foreground. It's an angular style with heavily accented blocks that's predominately used on the old soviet fighters. 

Here's an example. 









And another..









It's an off-shoot of the old WW1 Era Dazzle pattern, that was designed to break up the silhouette of a boat. 












Here's some more examples.










Essentially, that's what I want to do with black vinyl cutouts on my car. I have the software but what I need to figure out is how to I account for all the angular changes in the bodywork? Does anybody have experience in this? 

Thank you.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I would check with the local authorities to make sure that something like that is not illegal before you spend a lot of time and money on it. I would hate to see you finish it, and it looks awesome and then you get a big fat fine for it. Idk why but having a camo like that might be considered a dangert to other drivers and yourself in the winter or something. idk


----------

